# DS #DSi 0195: Pokemon + Nobunaga no Yabou (Japan)



## tempBOT (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ndsrelease-7326^^


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2012)

Now I play the waiting game for the English version

*EDIT*
Older topics containing additional hacking/AP info may be found at the topics below:

*New Game: Pokémon + Nobunaga's Ambition*

*5992 - Pokemon + Nobunaga no Yabou (J)*


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 17, 2012)

> Release number:							#DSi 0195



Isn't this a DSiEnhanced title, thus belonging to the DS-Compatible Release List?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 17, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DeGmpu7e8ns
> Now I play the waiting game for the English version



I'm with you bro!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone wanna explain wtf this is?

To answear my own question just a little:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobunaga%27s_Ambition


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 17, 2012)

lol they actually made a repost of the game to correct the release number.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 17, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> Anyone wanna explain wtf this is?


It's a crossover between Pokemon and a strategy game series about Japanese history. So basically you get important historical figures from 1500s Japan controlling armies of Pokemon, with some Final Fantasy Tactics- style gameplay.

This video (although in Japanese) should show you what the game is like.
[yt]MKNIvfndBas[/yt]


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 17, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Ericthegreat said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone wanna explain wtf this is?
> ...


Lol thank you for that, it seems weird.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 17, 2012)

The AP patch is already released


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> The AP patch is already released


Really ? OMG!!! GOGOGO Downloaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad !!!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 17, 2012)

It should already work on DSTwo as well, seems to be the case judging on some other sites.

I watched a gameplay video and actually looks pretty fun to play, it keeps consistent with pokémon rules like status ailments, move effects and even pokémon abilities.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 17, 2012)

Is this actually playable without understanding Japanese?


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 17, 2012)

Can someone put a tip of what a can digit in de google to find the AP fix ??? I know the new wood is ariving but I can't wait 3 hours or more , I want to plaaaay *_*


----------



## itsben (Mar 17, 2012)

Pablo3DS said:


> Can someone put a tip of what a can digit in de google to find the AP fix ??? I know the new wood is ariving but I can't wait 3 hours or more , I want to plaaaay *_*



The ap patch doesnt seem to fix it for wood. Unless i got the wrong patch.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 17, 2012)

itsben said:


> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone put a tip of what a can digit in de google to find the AP fix ??? I know the new wood is ariving but I can't wait 3 hours or more , I want to plaaaay *_*
> ...


Oh ... well... I'm going sleep sad today


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 17, 2012)

Pablo3DS said:


> Can someone put a tip of what a can digit in de google to find the AP fix ??? I know the new wood is ariving but I can't wait 3 hours or more , I want to plaaaay *_*


All you have to do is download "DS-Scene Rom Tool" and run the rom through it, making sure to check off AP Fix (fourth tab, all the way to the right) and export it to your micro sd card.


----------



## miruki (Mar 17, 2012)

Ohh, oh.. I want to try it.. too bad won't have my DS until next week! ;_;


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone put a tip of what a can digit in de google to find the AP fix ??? I know the new wood is ariving but I can't wait 3 hours or more , I want to plaaaay *_*
> ...


Ok Jimmy I'm gonna thy this right now ! hope I can do this procedure *.*


----------



## xtreme1 (Mar 17, 2012)

is there any word on this coming to USA or EUR?


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 17, 2012)

xtreme1 said:


> is there any word on this coming to USA or EUR?


Nope.


----------



## Tatsurou (Mar 17, 2012)

xtreme1 said:


> is there any word on this coming to USA or EUR?



This game has a TON of text and is based on Japanese history and Nobunaga's Ambition gameplay... I can't say there's any hope at all.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone put a tip of what a can digit in de google to find the AP fix ??? I know the new wood is ariving but I can't wait 3 hours or more , I want to plaaaay *_*
> ...


Hmm I downloaded the tool and has a AP Database... where paste I put in the tool ?


----------



## loco365 (Mar 17, 2012)

Tatsurou said:


> xtreme1 said:
> 
> 
> > is there any word on this coming to USA or EUR?
> ...


They do have other games under the Nobunaga's Ambition title released here in North America. There are some on the NES, and different Gameboy systems. I do hope it is localized, but a fan translation will suffice if it doesn't get localized. What I have played on Desmume is amazingly entertaining and the music is even better. I think, if I am right, didn't Junichi Masuda compose the music? He does for most Pokemon games if not all.


Pablo3DS said:


> jimmyemunoz said:
> 
> 
> > Pablo3DS said:
> ...


Drag the rom on top of Discastia-Patch (Latest Version) and click yes in each of the windows that appear.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd totally try this, but I seem to have misplaced my DS. D:


----------



## loco365 (Mar 17, 2012)

YayMii said:


> I'd totally try this, but I seem to have misplaced my DS. D:


It works nicely on Desmume after using Discastia-patch. A touch laggy, but you can tinker with your settings.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 17, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Tatsurou said:
> 
> 
> > xtreme1 said:
> ...


MAN HOW CAN I FIND THIS LASTED VERSION ?! I've download 2 times de discatia and nothing =/ it's apper "Unable to find a ,,, runtime" something like that


----------



## ArmandoFigueroa (Mar 17, 2012)

can some one tell me how to change a diferent attack


----------



## loco365 (Mar 17, 2012)

btw I ran Discastia Patch and copied it to my AK2i and ran it... And now it's telling me about the data. Not sure what it entirely translates as, but I do know enough Katakana to read the word "data".

I assume a fix from the AKAIO team will be imminent?


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 17, 2012)

Is it me, or are the Pokemon cry distorted in this game?


----------



## loco365 (Mar 17, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> Is it me, or are the Pokemon cry distorted in this game?


I don't think they're distorted. Are you using an emulator?


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 17, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me, or are the Pokemon cry distorted in this game?
> ...


No, it's just that they sound a tad different then they do in the games. I think I first noticed it with Bidoof.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 17, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > GameWinner said:
> ...


Might be reverb effects or other various filters done on the fly by the game's audio engine. I'll check it later once I can get it working on my AK2i or my R4DS.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 17, 2012)

The discatia patch doesn't work in wood r4 , I this procedure por NOTHING !!  
Well... waiting for new version of wood r4 , good night , and FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU to white screen ¬¬


----------



## loco365 (Mar 17, 2012)

Pablo3DS said:


> The discatia patch doesn't work in wood r4 , I this procedure por NOTHING !!
> Well... waiting for new version of wood r4 , good night , and FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU to white screen ¬¬


Yeah. Got the same thing too on my R4DS. AK2i does one better, it gets to a data screen but not much more than that. I want to do the WiFi events and play the game. Can't wait to see a translation.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 17, 2012)

Anybody find it kinda strange that Black 2 and White 2 has been announced in the US already but not this?
...Or is it not coming here?


----------



## ferofax (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm betting this is not coming here.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 17, 2012)

Is this any good?


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 17, 2012)

I booted it, realized I couldn't read Japanese, and promptly shut it down.


----------



## signz (Mar 17, 2012)

Heh, I only tested that game for some battles, but so far I really like it. I just hope it gets localized at least in the US. :/
(What I also kinda find funny in this thread are all those ROM site mentions (dica****) )


----------



## jonuhey (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally working on my AK2i after I uptaded to the last version (1.8.9z) and used the latest loader.


----------



## Youkai (Mar 17, 2012)

Woa out already oO

awesome now we only need some of these awesome pokemon translation groups doing what they are good in and translate the game for us 
Would really suck if this never would be in English ! This is finaly a very interesting Pokemon version again


----------



## Goldneedle (Mar 17, 2012)

Did anyone lost save file when play on NO$GBA?


----------



## ferofax (Mar 17, 2012)

Please tell me that somewhere along the way this turns into a full bloom Pokemon Ambition title.

I got to play right after that second battle (Pidgeon and Bidoof), and got bored after that. 
For what it's worth, it looks like a very polished title, and the fact that there are little kanas on Kanji that makes them readable for people like me is good too. I'm into the whole Tactics genre as well, growing up on the strategy classics, but i probably won't bother with this unless it gets localized.

So disappointed...


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol thoughs who aren't sure if it's gonna come NA. Just remember, it's a pokemon game, it'll come. XP

- XD fail on those*


----------



## SuzakuX (Mar 17, 2012)

To put it simply, _Pok__é__mon + Nobunaga's Ambition_ is a tactical RPG that combines characters from Koei's _Nobunaga's Amibition_ and _Sengoku Basara_ franchises with the _Pokémon_ setting.

It's a pretty simple game, designed to be easily understood by children. As such, it actually requires little to no knowledge of Japanese to play, though you'll naturally miss out on the story. If you know a bit of Japanese, the dialogue is almost entirely written in simple hiragana and katakana characters, and the few kanji are accompanied by furigana.

The game is set in the turbulent region of Ranse, which is divided into several different nations, such as Hajime-no-Kuni, the Land of Beginnings, and Kaen-no-Kuni, the Land of Flames. You are able to navigate from nation to nation using a map screen, with new areas opening up as you progress through the story.

Within these regions are several Bushō (Commanders) who use Pokémon Partners to take part in a type of battle called an Ikusa. The Bushō are all based on famous figures from Japan's Warring States period, commonly known as the Sengoku Era, and are specifically modeled after their appearances in Koei's games.

If you're familiar with _Final Fantasy Tactics_ or _Disgaea_, the gameplay is nearly identical, but simplified -- it's essentially an _entry level_ tactical RPG, very beginner friendly. If you're not familiar with the genre, the Ikusa battles take place on an isometric battlefield divided into a grid. You and your opponents take turns maneuvering your Pokémon around the battlefield, and then unleash attacks when the time is right. The goal, as always, is to knock out all your opponent's Pokémon.

The game features two main collection elements: Pokémon and Bushō. The game only has about 200 obtainable Pokémon, but it's also got about 200 unique Bushō, including various famed soldiers, generals, warlords, ninjas, etc. The Bushō you recruit come with their own Bushō Powers that will give you benefits in battle. The trick is to match your Bushō with Pokémon they're compatible with, to increase the Link between the two. The more synchronized they are, the stronger they get. Something special will also happen when you reach Max Link.

I'm not anywhere near completing the game yet, but I understand the main story mode is supposed to run about 20 hours. After that, numerous additional scenarios open up. There are also several scenarios that'll be distributed via wifi.

You might want to check this out. Even if you don't know Japanese, it'll be pretty easy to fumble your way through. Since it's not clear if it'll get a Western localization, your only option might be to play it in Japanese or to wait for a translation patch.


----------



## englishteacher (Mar 17, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> btw I ran Discastia Patch and copied it to my AK2i and ran it... And now it's telling me about the data. Not sure what it entirely translates as, but I do know enough Katakana to read the word "data".
> 
> I assume a fix from the AKAIO team will be imminent?



You need to use the latest loaders (Dated 03/07/2012), not the default loaders that came with AKAIO 1.8.9z.


----------



## Shoat (Mar 17, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Is this actually playable without understanding Japanese?



A normal Pokemon game is easily playable without undestanding Japanese, but this might be a little more complex.
It may be a case similar to the Kingdom Hearts games, where a menu translation may come very quickly and you can just read the story from a script while playing (Or not even that, on some pokemon games you can just see the story without reading a single word).

There may also be a full translation (In one of the other threads a team already stated they will work on this).





Tatsurou said:


> xtreme1 said:
> 
> 
> > is there any word on this coming to USA or EUR?
> ...



Pokemon games are always highly demanded in the west and this, as far as I know, is the first Pokemon crossover title there is, further increasing the demand for a localization.

And Nintendo knows that.
They know we like Pokemon.
They know we like Nobunaga's Ambition (Most of them have been released in the west).
They know we like games with similar gameplay (like FFT or Disgaea).


----------



## azuhado (Mar 17, 2012)

Is these any firmware for the normal r4 which this can work on?


----------



## DS1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Shoat said:


> They know we like Nobunaga's Ambition (Most of them have been released in the west).



I wouldn't say that, the reason we get Nobunaga's Ambition and ROTK games is because KOEI is boss, not because their strategy games do particularly well (plus we never got the PS3 or DS versions, so it's been about 5 years). I think this is Nintendo's decision to make, and I'm pretty sure they underestimate their Poke-fan's thirst for warped Japanese history lessons.


----------



## Nazo400 (Mar 17, 2012)

-snip-

Also the stuff about AK2i I just updated the loader via my nds & such is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## broitsak (Mar 17, 2012)

Can somebody post the controls here?And menu plz?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2012)

azuhado said:


> Is these any firmware for the normal r4 which this can work on?


Most likely YWG will be releasing an update for Wood R4 some time soon, just wait a little bit.
EDIT: Also I think there is a chance this game will come to America, if it doesn't I am pretty sure a lot of people will make it come out.


----------



## broitsak (Mar 17, 2012)

It will come out in english for sure.


----------



## Ganiam (Mar 17, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind, figured what I did wrong!


----------



## Depravo (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone watch Haven? That's surely Duke Crocker on the cover.



Spoiler


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 17, 2012)

11:54 in my country and nothing of wood yellow goblin... D:

WHERE ARE YOU MY HEROOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!! THE R4 users NEED YOOOOOOOOOOU !!!  

Well I'm gonna play other game and wait more   Hope I can play this game today ...


----------



## xxteargodxx (Mar 17, 2012)

Tried DS Scene Rom Tool, I put it on my desktop and went to open it but it just gave me a bunch of errrors saying stuff was missing and kept asking me to install parts of it like DLL's and stuff.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 17, 2012)

englishteacher said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > btw I ran Discastia Patch and copied it to my AK2i and ran it... And now it's telling me about the data. Not sure what it entirely translates as, but I do know enough Katakana to read the word "data".
> ...


Yup. That seems to work. I've passed through the first 2 stages, but this game isn't easy without English. Although I am trying to make a semi-attempt at translating from what I see. Seeing as I don't know Hiragana or Kanji, this isn't easy.

From the main menu, you have Continue, New Game, Collection and Wireless stuff. Continue and New Game are obvious. Collection has the ability to show Pokemon (Button on the Left) and the Bushous Gallery (Button on the Right).You can get info on each of the Pokemon or the Bushous you have faced in the past from the two screens. I won't go in-depth about them because I cannot translate them. From what I do gather, though, there are 199 Pokemon in the game. On the top screen of the Pokemon Collection page, the top number represents Pokemon you have seen, the bottom is what you have (Used in battle or own, not too sure yet.) The Bushou screen has you and Oichi to start, but will fill up to it's 200 person capacity over the duration of the game.

The Wireless screens have three options at the start. The top button, Ikusa (Not sure what that translates as) has 2 Wireless options, I assume a send and a receive button of some sort. The second button, Download has a Wifi Download option for downloading extra content. The third one is your Wifi settings button.

Continue (Option on the top) will then tell you it is loading the data, then a confirmation screen will appear and  you will soon see the world map. I'll give a brief explanation of the buttons I do know of so far.

Start Menu:
Top button (With the Pokeball) is your collection. See above for more info.
Second Button (With the Wrench) is your settings. They are (What I know)
-Message Speed
-Message (not sure)
-Sound
-(not sure)
-Anime Speed (I assume the speed at which the animations go)
-Camera Speed
The button in the bottom middle saves your changes, the B button returns without making any changes.
Third Option (With the Lock) is Password. IIRC, you unlock that later in the game, I'm not sure when though.
Fourth Option (With the Running Person) is Give Up. I assume that is the surrender button for use in battle.
Fifth Option (With the arrow pointing to the door) is Title Screen. Obvious what this does.
Sixth Option (With the sheet of paper and an arrow) is your Save button.

Your Y Button menu (Not sure what it translates as) is what I presume a list of Bushuos you can face at that given point in time. X appears to advance the time by one day, as the game works on a system of days and months.

Battling:
When you go to begin a battle, you'll see Oichi and yourself in the top left corner (Perhaps more if you've progressed) Tapping each of them will allow you to use them in a fight. Once you have picked your Pokemon, hit the button underneath to begin. If I am correct, the number that appears before the fighting starts is a number of turns allowed in the battle. To select a Pokemon, tap on them and you'll be given instructions. Anywhere a wavy blue tile is, you can move there. Once you've moved, you can stay there (top option) or attack if someone is nearby (bottom option). If you choose to attack, a wavy orange tile will show any place you can attack. However, I'm not sure on how you change your attacks. At any point in the battle, hold Y and press Left/Right to rotate the camera, or Up/Down for Zoom. You can also use Bushuo powers (Pressing X while you have the ability to chose where to move).

That's most of what I do know of gameplay so far. If anyone needs to correct this, feel free to.


----------



## xxteargodxx (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay nvm I got DS Scene Rom Tool to work and now it won't let me check the box for AP Fix it's not selectable for me.


----------



## 310301288 (Mar 17, 2012)

i personally cant wait for this game to release in North America. I love strategical games, and pokemon, so this is obviously on my hitlist. but i dunno if it will turn out ok or not, i might first try it out in japanese, just see if the gameplay is ok...i wonder if you can evolve in this game, and are all the pokemon in this game, or only a select few??


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 17, 2012)

Ladys and Gentleman I found 5982_-_PPNnY__Patched___JPN___BAHAMUT_.rar  And I read a commentary that's work in R4, I'm gonna try and I answer to all ok ?​


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 17, 2012)

Pablo3DS said:


> Ladys and Gentleman I found 5982_-_PPNnY__Patched___JPN___BAHAMUT_.rar  And I read a commentary that's work in R4, I'm gonna try and I answer to all ok ?​


DON'T WORK , IT'S A TRAP


----------



## Smiths (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi.

*AKAIO 1.8.9z w/latest loaders: Will not work clean*

*DS-Tool / Dicastia patched ROMs will work.*

Clean ROM MD5: 4b0b143a89e2c3ed8da280e0d2f38062
NDSTool Patched MD5: 7e3b9d8a9c9a78e0918dd3edcfbdcb73
Dicastia Patched MD5: 7e3b9d8a9c9a78e0918dd3edcfbdcb73

AKAIO loaders probably won't be updated for this title in a timely manner since patching methods work and it's a Japanese-only game that already has fan-based translations on the way (those will just mess up the header anyway so no point in patching it clean if people are working to modify it).

Down the road, yeah this'll be supported clean. Until then. Dicastia it.

*I DEMAND YOU ALL CLICK "LIKE" ON MY POST BECAUSE I AM THE MOST POPULAR PERSON IN THIS THREAD*​


----------



## loco365 (Mar 17, 2012)

Smiths said:


> Hi.
> 
> *AKAIO 1.8.9z w/latest loaders: Will not work clean*
> 
> ...


I guess that shoots down the fact that AKAIO will be updated soon. lol

Anyways, where was that translation being done at again? I want to bookmark it but I lost the link.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2012)

Pablo3DS said:


> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> > Ladys and Gentleman I found 5982_-_PPNnY__Patched___JPN___BAHAMUT_.rar  And I read a commentary that's work in R4, I'm gonna try and I answer to all ok ?​
> ...


You know when a patch is found, they will most likely add it to the main post of this thread like they pretty much always do with pokemon games?
So people instead of this turning out like every pokemon game release, why not this release we all don't act like 5 year children and sit back till everything is done.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 17, 2012)

Pablo3DS said:


> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> > Ladys and Gentleman I found 5982_-_PPNnY__Patched___JPN___BAHAMUT_.rar  And I read a commentary that's work in R4, I'm gonna try and I answer to all ok ?​
> ...


Yeah. It won't work on any R4 cards. It's even picky on Acekards, only running on THE LATEST of loaders. So it'll take some fixing before all cards can run it.


----------



## signz (Mar 17, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Smiths said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


http://forums.pokestation.net/showthread.php?13925-Translation-project-for-Pokemon-x-Nobunaga-s-Ambition


----------



## plasma (Mar 17, 2012)

I updated my AKAIO loader through Wi-Fi and it works perfect now


----------



## Hotzdevil (Mar 17, 2012)

xxteargodxx said:


> Okay nvm I got DS Scene Rom Tool to work and now it won't let me check the box for AP Fix it's not selectable for me.



Chk to see if u see a loading bar kinda thingy at the bottomright of the window, if its still looks like its loading then its prolly checking for updates like the cheats and the AP patch updates and stuff (i.e if you have internet turned on then or else it'll give a pop up saying couldn't connect to server or something like that). If it finds any update then it'll ask u for permission to update as auto update of the program and its features are enabled by default. Once its done fully checking then the other tabs will be selectable. Hope I could ans your query.


----------



## andy26129 (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anybody know if there is a fix for R4 Wood. Thanks guys


----------



## Hotzdevil (Mar 17, 2012)

andy26129 said:


> Does anybody know if there is a fix for R4 Wood. Thanks guys



Nope not atm as YWG hasn't realased the new firmware yet.


----------



## andy26129 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok thanks Natsu-san


----------



## original goodfel (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone have any AR codes for this game yet?


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol i finished the game in 7 hours
The final battle was epic btw 
Also my team was:
Flareon
Gallade
Charizard
Emboar
Jigglypuff
Staraptor


----------



## Azure42893 (Mar 17, 2012)

ShadowX13 said:


> I updated my AKAIO loader through Wi-Fi and it works perfect now



Is there anywhere that I can get this loader without using Wi-Fi? =S (Asking for loaders isn't against the rules is it? Apologies if it is and feel free to delete this post.)


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 17, 2012)

Azure42893 said:


> ShadowX13 said:
> 
> 
> > I updated my AKAIO loader through Wi-Fi and it works perfect now
> ...


Go to the Akaio website. It's pretty straight forward from there.


----------



## Azure42893 (Mar 17, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> Azure42893 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowX13 said:
> ...



That loader didn't work...(latest one I found was 3/7? I assumed there was a newer one, since shadow got it working, but I guess not?)


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 17, 2012)

Azure42893 said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > Azure42893 said:
> ...


You sure you put the loader in the right place? And did you also update to 1.8.9z?


----------



## MagicProdukshunZ (Mar 17, 2012)

I've updated to AKAIO 1.8.9z and got the latest loaders, and then patched the ROM with DS-Scene Rom Tool, but all I get is the message with the Japanese writing on it. Was there a step I missed out?


----------



## Azure42893 (Mar 17, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> Azure42893 said:
> 
> 
> > GameWinner said:
> ...


Yes and yes. Oh, guess I should mention that I used the Dicastia patch.


----------



## Ganiam (Mar 17, 2012)

Azure42893 said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > Azure42893 said:
> ...



Put the loader in __aio/loader, not __aio/akloader


----------



## Azure42893 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ganiam said:


> Put the loader in __aio/loader, not __aio/akloader


Oops. Thank you sir. Now I'm not sure if I've been putting the loader in the right place all this time o.o;;


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 17, 2012)

Elza said:


> Lol i finished the game in 7 hours
> The final battle was epic btw
> Also my team was:
> Flareon
> ...


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ???!!! Finish already ?! omg x.x


----------



## jevuz (Mar 18, 2012)

how do you evolve eevee do i need a stone or something im about the last place 


Elza said:


> Lol i finished the game in 7 hours
> The final battle was epic btw
> Also my team was:
> Flareon
> ...


----------



## lizard81288 (Mar 18, 2012)

I can't get it to work
:/
I updated the loader, and used the Dicastia patch, but I still get a white screen with text in it.
I'm using the Acekard 2i


----------



## jevuz (Mar 18, 2012)

a to short game


----------



## DS1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Pablo3DS said:


> Elza said:
> 
> 
> > Lol i finished the game in 7 hours
> ...



That's how it should be if you're just trying to conquer Japan. The thing that makes KOEI strategy games so long is that the battles take forever and are full of obstinate enemies that evade death 1,000 times even though they only have 1 general and 5 troops left. Replace those two things with quick+easy Nintendo gameplay and skipping all the text (which I'm assuming most of you are doing) and I wouldn't be surprised if you could finish it in 5.


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 18, 2012)

Pablo3DS said:


> Elza said:
> 
> 
> > Lol i finished the game in 7 hours
> ...


xD yeah



jevuz said:


> how do you evolve eevee do i need a stone or something im about the last place
> 
> 
> Elza said:
> ...


Nope it just evolves like the  other pokemon


----------



## IngeniousDefault (Mar 18, 2012)

Any cheats out there?


----------



## loco365 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gosh I can't even beat Hideyoshi on the first challenge and people have finished the game already? I suck at this. lol


----------



## xxteargodxx (Mar 18, 2012)

I got it to work on my Acekard 2i with 1.8.9z Firmware and 3/07/12 loaders. I forgot if I ran the rom through Dicastia or DS-Scene Rom Tool but I ran it through one of them and now it's working. Pretty sure i ran it through DS-Scene Rom Tool.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2012)

Well since my boyfriend didn't feel like waiting for the English release, he had me download this game and he has been playing it for two days now. He doesn't understand a word they are saying, but according him the game is amazing! I would play it, but I like the read the story as well as play the game.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm hoping @pleonex releases a version of Tinke that works with NA that also works on 32-bit Windows. The one he did release isn't compatible with my system and someone wants me to rip graphics. ;^;


----------



## signz (Mar 18, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> I'm hoping @pleonex releases a version of Tinke that works with NA that also works on 32-bit Windows. The one he did release isn't compatible with my system and someone wants me to rip graphics. ;^;


So you get the "Non-valid win32 application" error, too? Interesting


----------



## yusuo (Mar 18, 2012)

Not at all playable without understanding japanese got it on my ds2 and I have no idea what the fuck im doing


----------



## loco365 (Mar 18, 2012)

SignZ said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping @pleonex releases a version of Tinke that works with NA that also works on 32-bit Windows. The one he did release isn't compatible with my system and someone wants me to rip graphics. ;^;
> ...


Yeah. It's due to the fact that it's for a 64-bit version of Windows and this really sucks because the game's graphics are really nice.


----------



## Dani Dandelion (Mar 18, 2012)

Trying to play it on an AK2 with the latest AIO 1.8.9z with loaders dated at 03/03/12, the latest I could find.  Ran PokeNobu through Dicastia successfully, but when I try to load it gives me a double whitescreen, and not even a "the save data could not be read, please turn off power and re-insert card" message.  I think my loader folders might be messed up (for some reason I have 2, one is "ak2loader" and the other is "loaders", but my older games load up fine.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ratto said:


> Trying to play it on an AK2 with the latest AIO 1.8.9z with loaders dated at 03/03/12, the latest I could find.  Ran PokeNobu through Dicastia successfully, but when I try to load it gives me a double whitescreen, and not even a "the save data could not be read, please turn off power and re-insert card" message.  I think my loader folders might be messed up (for some reason I have 2, one is "ak2loader" and the other is "loaders", but my older games load up fine.


Go to the menu, click Other, then click Wifi Update. Choose to update your loader and let it download it and install it. Then try running the patched rom again.


----------



## Dani Dandelion (Mar 18, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Ratto said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to play it on an AK2 with the latest AIO 1.8.9z with loaders dated at 03/03/12, the latest I could find.  Ran PokeNobu through Dicastia successfully, but when I try to load it gives me a double whitescreen, and not even a "the save data could not be read, please turn off power and re-insert card" message.  I think my loader folders might be messed up (for some reason I have 2, one is "ak2loader" and the other is "loaders", but my older games load up fine.
> ...


It doesn't seem to want to work with the Nintendo USB wi-fi dongle, which is my only way of connecting to wifi, so I just found the more recent loader on the AKAIO site itself (the March 7 one).  Put it in the proper folder, but I still get a white screen.


----------



## Ganiam (Mar 18, 2012)

I beat it too, 14 hours.

Well, that's the first part, though. In the first campaign, NPCs don't do anything. They just sit and wait while you build a team and conquer everywhere.
Once you've beaten the campaign, though, the other scenarios unlock, in which the NPCs actually do something. A lot of new options are also unlocked, so you have a lot more stuff you can do during your turns, and the game becomes a proper strategic game with the computers attacking and stealing your cities and whatnot.

I'd say the first campaign is a glorified tutorial for what's to come. Well worth it.

Also, to whoever said they had no idea how to play the game in japanese, there are enough icons to make up for it. They mostly tell you what they do, and if they don't you can just try them and figure it out. 

Anyone knows if WoodR4 will get updated soon? I can't wait to play this with my brother.


----------



## DS1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ganiam said:


> I beat it too, 14 hours.
> 
> Well, that's the first part, though. In the first campaign, NPCs don't do anything. They just sit and wait while you build a team and conquer everywhere.
> Once you've beaten the campaign, though, the other scenarios unlock, in which the NPCs actually do something. A lot of new options are also unlocked, so you have a lot more stuff you can do during your turns, and the game becomes a proper strategic game with the computers attacking and stealing your cities and whatnot.
> ...



O_O ...sound like... legit war sim... arghhh, must... not.. buy new DS...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 18, 2012)

I tried it, not playing it again until a proper English version is released.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Ganiam said:
> 
> 
> > I beat it too, 14 hours.
> ...


It's worth buying a new DS, I haven't seen my boyfriend this focused on game since Persona 4


----------



## DS1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, I broke down and tried the game on an emu (my laptop is total garbage, so it took me about 2 hours to go through the first few battles with all the slowdown). It definitely seems awesome, considering there are several campaigns. I mean, I'm used to lazy shovel-ready DS games with one campaign and no bonus content or freedom (*cough* every Gundam game past G Gen DS), so it's great to hear that's not the case. I'll probably wait and see where I am with money around B/W2's release though.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm kind of excited for the translation. I mean, so far, they've done what is presumably the easiest part (even if you didn't know Japanese, there are a lot of resources for the Pokemon names), but that is still a pretty good start considering how quickly they got through those.


----------



## pleonex (Mar 19, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> I'm hoping @pleonex releases a version of Tinke that works with NA that also works on 32-bit Windows. The one he did release isn't compatible with my system and someone wants me to rip graphics. ;^;


Ups... Sorry... I didn't know that I have compiled the x64 version 

Well, here is: Tinke rev132-2
I have found more sprites like the pokemon attacking and some new chars. They will be supported in a few days.

Please, note that this is a instable version. Some plugins are disable (like Font, Tetris and Kirby) too.


----------



## Dani Dandelion (Mar 19, 2012)

I resolved my whitescreen problem.  Turns out the fix was simple.  I just got done with the very first battle and saved at the first opportunity, excited about the rest of the game and all the wifi events that are lined up.  The Pokemon animations are also super cute.


----------



## Kuroko Shirai (Mar 19, 2012)

pleonex said:


> Ups... Sorry... I didn't know that I have compiled the x64 version
> 
> Well, here is: Tinke rev132-2
> I have found more sprites like the pokemon attacking and some new chars. They will be supported in a few days.
> ...



Thanks for the new version although the compiler for x84 (at your site) doesn't seem to work for some strange reason... xD;;

And also, I wanted to know if there's an English version or it'll be worked on soon for this window: http://i41.tinypic.com/35b6lwh.png

But I will have fun ripping Pokemon + Nobunaga thanks to this update...


----------



## loco365 (Mar 19, 2012)

pleonex said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping @pleonex releases a version of Tinke that works with NA that also works on 32-bit Windows. The one he did release isn't compatible with my system and someone wants me to rip graphics. ;^;
> ...


Awesome! Thanks! I might try finding some sprites now. 

Edit: Dang looks like I can't embed .bmp images -_-'


----------



## takuyayagami (Mar 19, 2012)

but question will they release the new firmware or do we have to wait a few more days? I'm dying to play this game


----------



## loco365 (Mar 19, 2012)

takuyayagami said:


> but question will they release the new firmware or do we have to wait a few more days? I'm dying to play this game


What card?


----------



## takuyayagami (Mar 19, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> takuyayagami said:
> 
> 
> > but question will they release the new firmware or do we have to wait a few more days? I'm dying to play this game
> ...





Team Fail said:


> takuyayagami said:
> 
> 
> > but question will they release the new firmware or do we have to wait a few more days? I'm dying to play this game
> ...


R4 wood


----------



## andy26129 (Mar 19, 2012)

Cant you install ttds menu or ys menu on an r4 then launch game from there


----------



## takuyayagami (Mar 19, 2012)

andy26129 said:


> Cant you install ttds menu or ys menu on an r4 then launch game from there


ummm how do I do that? I always used wood . _ .


----------



## andy26129 (Mar 19, 2012)

Dont know if it will work with a regular r4, but ive remember using that on my r4i


----------



## takuyayagami (Mar 19, 2012)

andy26129 said:


> Dont know if it will work with a regular r4, but ive remember using that on my r4i


 I wanna play it so bad


----------



## Ganiam (Mar 19, 2012)

Does anyone know how the multiplayer is? I've been searching and all I can find is that it's just the isometric FFT-like system and you quickly battle 6 pokemon together... and no map-play :/ Is this right?


----------



## PriMieon (Mar 19, 2012)

xtreme1 said:


> is there any word on this coming to USA or EUR?


The Nintendo Direct conference in Europe is currently airing and has stated the possible localisation of Pokémon + Nobunaga's Ambition. It didn't provide too many details but did state that "European plans are to be confirmed". While this does not guarantee that localisation of this upcoming game, it does provide some hope. We'll provide more details on the localisation as and when they come
news from serebii.net


----------



## urkain (Mar 19, 2012)

nice


----------



## TrueGamerGirl (Mar 20, 2012)

Smiths said:


> Hi.
> 
> *AKAIO 1.8.9z w/latest loaders: Will not work clean*
> 
> *DS-Tool / Dicastia patched ROMs will work.*


wow thanks to all your posts I can actually now play this earlier than waiting for a fix. It works perfectly on my Acekard2i with the latest loader and *Dicastia patch*. It was easy! Thanks so much!


----------



## Signtist (Mar 20, 2012)

Am I the only one using Acekard 2i on the 3ds who gets a FAT error when starting this game up on 1.8.9z with latest loaders with antipiracy either on or off? Anyone know how to fix this? Lastest firmware too (3.0)


----------



## DS1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ganiam said:


> Does anyone know how the multiplayer is? I've been searching and all I can find is that it's just the isometric FFT-like system and you quickly battle 6 pokemon together... and no map-play :/ Is this right?



That sounds about right, but man, it would have been sick if they had hot-seat multiplayer like the old ROTK games.


----------



## prowler (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol, it bombed pretty hard. 172k sold.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 21, 2012)

such a shame there's no vs wi-fi through.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Mar 22, 2012)

> The Nintendo Direct conference in Europe is currently airing and has stated the possible localisation of Pokémon + Nobunaga's Ambition. It didn't provide too many details but did state that "European plans are to be confirmed". While this does not guarantee that localisation of this upcoming game, it does provide some hope. We'll provide more details on the localisation as and when they come
> news from serebii.net



that's good to hear that it might get an English localization.  it's a pretty good game so far.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 2, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> such a shame there's no vs wi-fi through.


It would have been a good addition. Also, a European version would be cool.


----------

